# Abu 6500 Mag Elite - How many magnets?



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, so I am a fisherman, but I am concerned about distance, so I want to pose my question here to the distance pros.

I recently dismantled my 6500 CT Mag Elite, and found 4 magnets. I pulled it apart, because I felt there was an issue with the reel. It was "over the edge", if you will. (a bit too "high performance" for my liking) If I was looking at the magnet backing plate, the mangets were arranged in the slots, such that the first magnet was in the 3rd bank, and the remainder were place - with polarity reversed - in the next 3 banks. First thing I did was to shift the magnets in the bank by one position to the left. (counterclockwise, as facing the magnets) Ok, that was like a magic switch came on. All of a sudden, magnets work about 70% more efficiently. So next, I wanted to experiment, because I still wasn't quite getting what I wanted with 4 magnets and a slight spool knock. So I added a 5th magnet that I scavenged from one of my older reels. All 5 magnets are in a reverse polarity configuration. Now, I can cast easily even with zero mag applied on the switch. (no mechanical brakes) But I am wondering, is that too much? Am I cheating myself distance?

How many magnets do you all use?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

3 with alternating polarity...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow... I felt like I could barely handle the reel with 4. What position(s) do you put the magnets in?

Are these the stock Abu magnets, or an aftermarket rare earth type?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

3 stock magnets .......2 drops a rr.......13 clicks off the bottom in the field......7 on the beach.....o and a hint of side knock...... a smooooth cast...then count to 3 and click her the rest of the way up


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> .......2 drops a rr.......13 clicks off the bottom in the field......7 on the beach


Clicks off the bottom, I assume, would be full mag, minus the given number of clicks.

What is "2 drops a rr"? Is that 2 drops of red rocket?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

pull the slide down ....which is full on...count 13 clicks fwd ....only leaves 2 or 3 to full off mags....well as far as it will take them off....
yes red rocket.........keep in mind the harder you learn to hit it ...the more mag you will initially need....something to shoot for......this works for my 8n bait.....less weight i use i pull one clic back adding more mag due to the increase in rpm of the spool.....soley a 6500 fishing reel


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

what type of cast are you using


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I probably should have mentioned, I am throwing 4 oz., almost exclusively. And I throw it pretty hard. Not like some of the pros, but I'm up to 120+ yards on my good days.

I don't think I can control this reel with 3 magnets. Either something wrong with the reel, or something wrong with me, I guess... Got no problem throwing any other Abu that I own, and I got a bunch of 'em...

Any ideas? Is 3 mags fairly standard, or are you guys old school "thumbers"?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

only time i stick my thumb in there is when it hits the ground/water..... the idea is to get a lil fluff then back off a clic......with the increase in ur ability the settings will change.....type of cast ....how hard u sling it....all this effects how much or little u needs magnets to control the spool....the above settings are good for me up to 200 yards..........clean and relube the bearings in the reel with 2 drops of rr
then start from there......make small changes !!!!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> what type of cast are you using


Off the Ground, high arc. I use about 6' of line drop, and start it at about the 270 degree position. (with 0 degrees being my front foot pointed at the water)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

line size ........amount of rotation........wind..... bearings.......cast....all make a differance as well ....but with 3 magnets i personally have enough range in settings to control the spool............lets not forget rod length .......tennis shoe size .....and what u ate for breakfast


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Only thing you missed was position of magnets in the banks. Which bank do your magnets start in? (as the mags face you, from the left, for reference)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i prefer top center one .....one on the left and one on the right of it


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> i prefer top center one .....one on the left and one on the right of it


Polarity?

All pluses (or minuses) or alternating?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Stock abu mags in the center three positions. Keep in mind there are other ways to slow 'er down. Jeff mentioned oil. You can also use blocks and line level but not the spool tension control. For me...a little knock...three mags...rrf...full of 15 or 17# line...no blocks...let 'er rip. As for counting clicks...that don't work for me. I fish almost exclusively with 6500s and find enough variances that I just sorta figure out where each one wants to be. You're always changing the mag anyway for varying conditions.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

SteveZ said:


> Stock abu mags in the center three positions. Keep in mind there are other ways to slow 'er down. Jeff mentioned oil. You can also use blocks and line level but not the spool tension control. For me...a little knock...three mags...rrf...full of 15 or 17# line...no blocks...let 'er rip. As for counting clicks...that don't work for me. I fish almost exclusively with 6500s and find enough variances that I just sorta figure out where each one wants to be. You're always changing the mag anyway for varying conditions.


My bearings aren't very fast. They aren't spinning for 3 minutes, or anything like that. (at least not this set, until I get everything else worked out) I have no spool axle compression. (slight knock when freespooling) I am using 15# mono, at this time.

On another note - I've also always wondered - Why bother to balance the spool if you are going to use asymmetrical blocks? Or a single fiber brush type brake? (inherently imbalanced)


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, somebody explain THIS one to me...

I made the change to 3 magnets, in the top center position(s). I'll be goddamned if 3 magnets don't work better than either the 4 or 5 that I had in before.

I am so confused. 

I have had the end plates off dozens of times, so it isn't just a matter of seating. My knowledge of magnetic fields is little to none, but I can only surmise that there may possibly be an optimal eddy current resulting from the placement of the 3 magnets.

Anybody?


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

solid7 said:


> I can only surmise that there may possibly be an optimal eddy current resulting from the placement of the 3 magnets.


Yup. There's a whole buncha physics that I don't remember much of but a stronger magnetic field resulting from placing the magnets close together will result in greater eddy currents. Also, the faster the spool turns, the greater the eddy currents. So...for more braking get yer magnets close together and near the edge of the spool. It all goes back to Newton's Laws...but we don't hafta know that. All we hafta know is that it works and a little bit about how to make it work for us. Ain't science grand???


----------



## fw.west (Nov 17, 2012)

I was having tuning problems when I ran across this post.
Four magnets were too much at 0(zero) setting on the dial.
I removed the farthest clockwise magnet and there was too little braking
with the dial set on full ( the 7 dash , all brake blocks off ).
Way too much fluff and no more brake on the dial avalable.
Now what ?
So I split up the set of four (in a row) into two sets of two magnets.
Looking at it strait on, one farthest left, the other far right (+-...+-).
Now I have braking with dial set more toward the mid range (5-4) with some
adjust-ability for changing conditions.
XHC GH 5600c4mag 20lb-pp 2oz+bait
I hope someone will find this useful.
Mark


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

now that i look at this post a second time the settings i posted where for the type of fishing i do which is 8 -10 oz of lead n bait... 
the less payload you have the more {rpm} spool control your gonna need.....the harder you learn to hit it ....the hotter days thinning the oil latter in the day ..smaller diameter line all result in higher spool rpms.....and the need for more range in breaking..i have to remind myself that not everyone fishes the same as i and my settings for the type of fishing i do will not work with someone fishing 2 ozs and bait


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I just about crapped myself when i saw this......Then i saw the date


----------

